

Ask HN: Which continuous integration/deployment solution do you use and why? - manishas

I am the co-founder of www.shippable.com and we&#x27;re trying to understand what people value the most while choosing a continuous integration solution.<p>Our hypothesis is that it&#x27;s complexity, speed, and price so we&#x27;re focused on making our product super simple, fast, and cheap.<p>But just wanted to get additional thoughts from folks here- 
- Do you already have CI set up?
- What were the top 3 reasons for choosing your existing solution?
- What value prop will attract you enough to switch?<p>Thanks!!
======
fiedzia
Jenkins. Main reason is usable and simple interface and ability to integrate
with your coffee machine if you want to. Go looks interesting, maybe next time
I'll take a closer look, but jenkins instances I've set up years ago are still
there and work just fine.

------
drakmail
Wow, shippable has really great prices, will try it today.

PS. Using jenkins because price (most of cloud CI has price about a cost of
not bad VPS at DigitalOcean, for example).

